# A Couple of questions



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi
Does anybody know of a good accountant in or near Bombarral who speaks English well?

Also, is there a PT website where I can purchase online John Freida hair care products. My friends are getting tired of sending it to me from UK. 

Thanks heaps


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

For your hair care products try this site. It is good for searching any products in Portugal and will list a variety of sellers to give you a cost comparison.


----------



## AuMargaret (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you JohnBoy!


----------

